# film shooters?



## ringburn (Dec 5, 2011)

Hey guys,

I am pretty keen on photography, it's probably my 'main' hobby. I shoot film only, with old cameras - a Hasselblad 500 C/M and an Olympus OM2n

Anyone else into film?

You can see my work at http://www.flickr.com/photos/simsphoto


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I am a big time film shooter. I run several bulk loaders with 100' rolls and do both B/W and C41-XPRO-BW at home. In addition to full frame 35mm, I shoot half frame, APS and medium format.

I collect film compact cameras and have an extensive inventory of current, plus rare and discontinuous film stock.

I also make 'toy' cameras and make or adapt my own lenses.


----------



## ringburn (Dec 5, 2011)

Good stuff.. I also develop my own black and white, got a tetenal C41 kit on the way to try some home developed colour







I'm currently shooting tmax 400 and legacy pro 100 in 35mm, and fomapan 400 in 120 for the blad. It's all fun! Got a dark room set up in my bathroom so I'm slowly learning wet printing as well.

Would love to see your toy cameras, I've often wanted to make a pinhole camera - perhaps using photo paper for film..

I have a broken yashica half, half frame seems fun! Wouldn't mind a working camera haha. How hard is APS to home-dev? my understanding was that it never comes out of the cartridge?


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I don't shoot much film any more. Digital is just too convienent. Still have my Canon Elan SLR though. Film is great for artistic shots, that is for sure!


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

I am photographer and learned the old way with film. I am not shooting a lot of lately, but I have my collection of 35mm, medium format and a 4x5 cameras. Saludos desde Los Angeles.


----------



## rubberpower (Aug 16, 2011)

I love the Hasselblad cameras. Check out the price of the new digital ones, you will be shocked. My favorite format is 4 X 5. I see most of you are overseas. Film is getting extremely hard to come by in the US and it won't be long until it will be completly gone. I am surprised to see you can still get 120 film for the Hasselblad. I bought my first digital camera about 4 years ago and have never looked back. I miss the old film cameras and film but it is a good miss.


----------

